# Montreal hunting/bowhunting stores



## Dwarfking (Feb 13, 2003)

Hello, can anyone suggest any good hunting/bowhunting stores in Montreal, Quebec. Two of my friends that are going bowhunting for black bears to NF are staying there for a day and a half. I searched over the net but only found Lebaron which I have heard is the biggest outdoor store in Canada but online they do not have very broad selection. Is the selection better in reality?

Thank you!

Janez


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

McComber Archery
McComber Rd. Box 690
Kahnawake, PQ J0L 1B0
Canada
(450) 632-5732 ask for Susan

it is just outside (south) of Montreal by a few minutes (next to Chateauguay).


----------



## Dwarfking (Feb 13, 2003)

Thank you very much!

Janez


----------



## Tundra_Hawk2003 (Mar 25, 2005)

Directions to McComber Archery
Take the Mercier Bridge
First exit on the right, St Isadore/Ste Remi or something like that but it is the first exit
Follow the red arrows! on the posts


----------



## Dwarfking (Feb 13, 2003)

They will take a taxi:wink: Can anyone comment Lebaron selection? I mean do they carry just two brands of bows and one brand of broadheads like on their webpage or?

Thanks!

Janez


----------



## Tundra_Hawk2003 (Mar 25, 2005)

Dwarfking said:


> They will take a taxi:wink: Can anyone comment Lebaron selection? I mean do they carry just two brands of bows and one brand of broadheads like on their webpage or?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Janez


I have been there... don't waste your time. You are better off visiting Arc Elite as they are a bow shop... I support them as well but they are a bit pricey for certain things but service is good.


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

*shops*

There are quite a few I know of one is Performance archery. There is Arc Inter as well as a bunch of others..:darkbeer:


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

What are your friends looking for? Archery stuffs (bows,arrows, etc), bowhunting stuffs (broadheads, hunting quiver, etc) or hunting stuffs (boots, camo, etc)?


----------



## Dwarfking (Feb 13, 2003)

Pete, 

they are looking for a store with hunting camo clothes and broadheads and other hunting related archery accesories. They have a day and a half in Montreal so they can visit more places than just one.

Thanks!

Janez


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Le Baron for camo clothes and stuff is a good place to go! You also have Sail/Le baron (the One in Laval is the biggest and brand new, lots of rebate) : 

http://sailbaron.com/contact/coordinites.jsp

For archery stuff, Arc Elite has everything you, by far most complete store in the bigger Montréal area : http://www.arcelite.com/


----------



## Dwarfking (Feb 13, 2003)

Pete,
thank you very much!

Janez


----------



## Tundra_Hawk2003 (Mar 25, 2005)

When will your friends be passing by Montreal?


----------



## Dwarfking (Feb 13, 2003)

Hello Tundra_Hawk2003,
they will arrive to Montreal in afternoon hours on Friday 20.th of June and they are leaving for NF on Saturday 21.th of June in the evening hours.

Best Regards!

Janez


----------



## Tundra_Hawk2003 (Mar 25, 2005)

Just an update, I met up with Jure & Beno from Slovenia during their stop over in Montreal before heading to Newfoundland for their hunt. 
Due to some last minute change in plans, we met over at Le Baron... giving ourselves some funny stares to make sure we were looking for the right guys. After they picked up some camouflage items, I took them over to Arc Elite to pick up some more supplies & chat with Gilbert as well. We did not know how expensive archery items were in Europe & it was certainly an eye opener! All done there & back to Le Baron once again for a few more things before heading to the hotel.
Had a few beers with them & 2 others who were on the same trip as well. After that, the good fellows treated me for a steak dinner before we parted ways. 


They emailed me these pics today. Both guys shoot with PSE X-Force.

Jure









Beno


----------



## Dwarfking (Feb 13, 2003)

Archerytalk.com - connecting people all over the world!

Janez


----------

